# Cloudy water - Didnt rinse ammonia remover well enough



## piyoxoxo (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I apparently didn't rinse a new bag of ammonia remover (white) well enough before I put it in my Aquaclear. When the filter ran, the water became really cloudy (white). The water running out of the filter is clear now, but the tank is still cloudy even after a routine water change. Will whatever the excess white powder-like substance harm my fish -- if so, what should I do? More water changes?

Any info/input is greatly appreciated!


----------

